# BIG NOSE or CLOSE POINT ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HOW does your PUP HUNT ? PIKE & the V's before him - when they get birdie and then go on point - the bird is under 30ft away - have hunted over some great pointing labs - when they go on point - the bird could be over a 100ft away - let me know !!!!!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't actually hunt, but I do participate in field trials, and #1 was very big, he'd point them flying 200 ft above! and #'s 2 and 3 were/are very close...quietly sneaking up on them to about 5 feet! Ideally, one of each would be grand, and the deadly equivalent of a cruise missile!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby likes to get up real close, I've actually witnessed her a few times nudging a tight bird whilst staying on point

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE21gifqEjM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUCLec5WG4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F34-F6yXGAo


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Depends on the conditions. I don't want them right on top of the bird, as most wild birds won't tolerate that stuff. I don't need them pointing 50 yards off either. Some birds will just keep on running. This is where a seasoned dog and the relocation of the dog without bumping the bird sure comes in handy.


----------

